# Entry Door Weather Stripping



## tb582 (Aug 17, 2009)

When I first bought my new entry door it came with a square piece of vinyl foam weather stripping, one goes at the bottom of the door and another at the top. Anyone know what these are called and where I can get some new ones?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's not weather stripping.
And it was installed wrong.
It was supposed to be lower.
It was to keep water from running down the jamb and getting in under the threshold.
There pretty useless. 
That jamb set is long over due for a paint job, going to end up with rot at the bottom.
I wrap all mine with coil stock and replace the wood brick moulding with PVC so I never have to deal with it again.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Joe,

I think he is referring to the weatherstripping wedge block. 

http://www.allaboutdoors.com/product_info.php?products_id=841007

They are replaceable and you just need to look them up on Amazon or something similar.


----------

